# Suntour Edge?



## rootfreak (May 17, 2007)

I just got an old Trek 1100 with the Suntour Edge Group. I did research and couldn't find much about the Edge group. Does anyone have any experience with this group? (Is it any good?)


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

I have a similar bike. If you want to compare the position of the Edge group to contemporary offerings I'd say it is around Tiagra/105 level. It all works well, as did most Suntour products, but the 7 speed index shifting on the downtube isn't really state of the art these days...


----------



## curlybike (Jan 23, 2002)

*Use It*



rootfreak said:


> I just got an old Trek 1100 with the Suntour Edge Group. I did research and couldn't find much about the Edge group. Does anyone have any experience with this group? (Is it any good?)


Until it wears out, by then you might want a new bike and you will not have thrown your money away replacing good enuff stuff with better.


----------



## Angelracer (Dec 12, 2004)

Suntour edge dates back to the 80's on my old Fuji I use to have- I didn't have any problems with the components they work fine and I put tons of miles them.


----------



## rootfreak (May 17, 2007)

I am rather excited about the reliability, you see, the bike was free!


----------

